# Quickmill Rapida



## wito (May 10, 2016)

almost final setup, custom made table and 3d printed accessories

just need to repaint the wall and hang something on it

really enjoy this machine, after switching from filtered water to tap water (really hard water) it produces really lovely coffee


----------



## Fez (Dec 31, 2018)

I like this look. In the process of trying to find an appropriate table for my machine right now and it's not easy when you have tight space constraints.


----------



## wito (May 10, 2016)

gonna also drill some holes in the table for better cable management, the table is not pushed all the way to the wall

but still waiting for this kettle for the V60 https://www.coffeeart.sk/sub/coffeeart.sk/shop/product/coffeeart-artisan-600ml-variable-kettle-blue-867.jpg

and speculating about a grinder change

but the machine has to be in the middle, tried out to move it to the corners but it was horrible


----------



## mctaff (Nov 16, 2019)

looks great wito!

considering upgrading to one of these... are you still enjoying the machine? any downsides?

how high is this to the coffee cup storage bit?


----------

